# Team Wanted - URGENT (updated)



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Just wondered if any of you Crazy Clomid Chicks fancied forming a team for this quiz tournament: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87984.0 ? There are 4 people per team with two reserves, and it would be great to have a team to represent the Clomid board and sow them all that we are just a bunch of pretty faces. 

If so, please let me know and you will form our Clomid Board Team. So come on girls, get your quiz heads on! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Count me in - I'll be around if possible!!!


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

All us ladies and only one reply, well count me in chick 

I'm not sure what i'm letting myself in for and i might not be any use to you as i'm not around in the day but thought i would offer my services anyway   

Sam xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Just to let you know:



Dizzi squirrel said:


> It will be Sunday evening's around 8pm
> 
> your team should have a couple of reserves so if someone cant make it your team dosent lose its bubbles!
> 
> ...


Is this time ok for you girls?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## penang (Jan 10, 2007)

id be up for being on the quiz team but im not around this sunday

is it going to be on every sunday ?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I just found this thread which has a bit more info on: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88700.0

So we just need another team member and 2 reserves please. Come on ladies, we can show them!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Any more please ladies? Fertility Friends is such a great (free) site for us ladies, there must be some more Clomid girls who would like to show their appreciation and support by joining the team?

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. If the Clomid board are to have a team entered for this we still need:



Rosie P said:


> So we just need another team member and 2 reserves please. Come on ladies, we can show them!


BY TOMORROW!!!!

It would be so lovely to have a team to represent the Clomid Board and there must be some ladies out there who aren't otherwise engaged on a Sunday evening??

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dizzi squirrel said:


> > FF is hosting a team Quiz in the chatroom starting in April and we need more teams!
> >
> > To form a team you need 3 members from a thread/board
> > you post on within FF (you make 4)
> ...


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Come On everyone!! It will be a laugh! Let's show everyone that us Clomid Chicks aren't all    !


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Dont worry about your reserves just find one more team player!

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The squirrel has spoken


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

MrsRedcap said:


> The squirrel has spoken




Like it !


----------

